
How to continue getting free security updates for Windows XP – until 2019 - yiedyie
http://betanews.com/2014/05/26/how-to-continue-getting-free-security-updates-for-windows-xp-until-2019/
======
px1999
"Also, because you’re installing updates for a system other than Windows XP,
there’s the possibility that not all updates will work as intended. But it’s
still worth a shot."

Well, that's terrible and irresponsible advice to give to anyone who might
take it seriously.

